# My debut piano album. Contemporary moody melancholic.



## J.Sihvonen (2 mo ago)

Hi all!
I just released my debut solo piano album "Awakening".
I'm not shure of the genre it represents, but I like to think it's somewhat contemporary classical/melancholic modern stuff  

All feedback is more than welcome! 
Hope you all like it! ❤

Spotify album link

Links to other streaming services


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I sampled the first track, noir, and found it peaceful and relaxing but a bit poppy for me.


----------



## J.Sihvonen (2 mo ago)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I sampled the first track, noir, and found it peaceful and relaxing but a bit poppy for me.


Thanks for taking the time to listen and for the feedback! I did think it might be a little too poppy/simple for this forums users, but gave it a shot ☺


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

J.Sihvonen said:


> Thanks for taking the time to listen and for the feedback! I did think it might be a little too poppy/simple for this forums users, but gave it a shot ☺


My music is a bit more on the new age side, too, so no worries. Your music sounds professional, and it's relaxing. There is sure to be an audience for you! .


----------

